# Molti emrege si bloccano... (senza errori) [risolto]

## topper_harley

Spesso si bloccano al "configure", per esempio dev-lang/ruby:

```
>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking ruby-1.8.5-preview1.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ruby-1.8.5-preview1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ruby-1.8.5_pre1/work

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/ruby-1.8.5_pre1/work/ruby-1.8.5' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ruby-1.8.5_pre1/work/ruby-1.8.5 ...

 * econf: updating ruby-1.8.5/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating ruby-1.8.5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --program-suffix=18 --enable-shared --disable-socks --disable-install-doc --disable-pthread --enable-ipv6 --with-sitedir=/usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

```

oppure media-libs/gst-plugins-base:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --oneshot media-libs/gst-plugins-base

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8 to /

rmdir: /var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8: Dispositivo o risorsa

 occupata

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking gst-plugins-base-0.10.8.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gst-plugins-base-0.10.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gst-

plugins-base-0.10.8/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8/work/

gst-plugins-base-0.10.8 ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: gst-plugins-base-0.10.8

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Configuring to build base plugin(s) ...

 * econf: updating gst-plugins-base-0.10.8/config.guess with /usr/shar

e/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gst-plugins-base-0.10.8/config.sub with /usr/share/

gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share

/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc 

--localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-x --disable-xvideo --disable-xshm -

-disable-gst_v4l --disable-gst_v4l2 --disable-alsa --disable-cdparanoi

a --disable-gnome_vfs --disable-libvisual --disable-ogg --disable-oggt

est --disable-theora --disable-vorbis --disable-vorbistest --disable-t

ests --disable-examples --disable-freetypetest --disable-pango --enabl

e-base --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

```

Invece openoffice si blocca qui:

```
USE='x86 X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvdr eds emboss encode esd firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 i

mlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl sess

ion spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_

synaptics kernel_linux linguas_it linguas_en userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa'

USER=root

USERLAND=GNU

USE_EXPAND='DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS'

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN='ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND'

USE_ORDER=env:pkg:conf:defaults

VENDORNAME=Gentoo

VERSION=2.0

VIDEO_CARDS='fglrx radeon vesa'

VMHANDLE=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

WANT_JAVA_CONFIG=1

WINDOWID=50331662

WORKDIR=/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.3/work

XARGS='xargs -r'

XAUTHORITY=/tmp/gksu-jFqT87/.Xauthority

XTERM_SHELL=/bin/bash

XTERM_VERSION='XTerm(215)'

_='Env for configure:'

browser=firefox

exec_prefix=/usr

file_browser=rox

fvwm_audio_exec='xmms --play'

fvwm_audio_path=/home/andrea/Music

fvwm_book_exec=evince

fvwm_book_path=/home/andrea/Books

fvwm_buttons=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images/buttons

fvwm_config_dir=/home/andrea/.fvwm/configs

fvwm_deco=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images/decor

fvwm_font='Luxi Mono'

fvwm_home=/home/andrea/.fvwm

fvwm_icons=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images/icons

fvwm_image_exec=eog

fvwm_image_path=/home/andrea/immagini

fvwm_images=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images

fvwm_tmp=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images/tmp

fvwm_video_exec='vlc -I Skins 2'

fvwm_video_path=/home/andrea/Movies

fvwm_wallpaper=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images/wallpaper/wall007.png

fvwm_wallpaper_dir=/home/andrea/.fvwm/images/wallpaper

music_player=xmms

prefix=/usr

terminal=xterm

Env for configure ends 
```

Il problema è che non da nessun errore e nemmeno torna al prompt. Gli emerge si bloccano e basta...

La cpu è a 0% e non vedo nell'output di top nessun processo riguardante la compilazione...

Cos'è successo?

----------

## shogun_panda

Se provi a fare un configure a mano (magari dello stesso pacchetto), si blocca uguale?

----------

## topper_harley

Si, si blocca allo stesso modo.

Comunque per i due pacchetti di cui sopra ho risolto facendo un reboot, cancellando la directory /var/tmp/portage/*, e lanciando di nuovo l'emerge.

Per openoffice invece nulla da fare... 

Non è la prima volta che mi succede e avevo sempre risolto in questo modo. Purtroppo sembra non funzionare per openoffice   :Sad: 

----------

## dark_knight

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Non è la prima volta che mi succede e avevo sempre risolto in questo modo. Purtroppo sembra non funzionare per openoffice  

 

La versione 2.0.3 di Openoffice richiede per la compilazione almeno un 1GB di memoria (RAM+swap) ed almeno 4,5 - 5 GB di spazio su disco... potrebbe avere a che fare con quell'errore ?  :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Non è la prima volta che mi succede e avevo sempre risolto in questo modo. Purtroppo sembra non funzionare per openoffice   
> 
> La versione 2.0.3 di Openoffice richiede per la compilazione almeno un 1GB di memoria (RAM+swap) ed almeno 4,5 - 5 GB di spazio su disco... potrebbe avere a che fare con quell'errore ? 

 

Tu stai scherzando! Che vorrebbe dire che gli servono 4GB di disco?

PS: Non ce l'ho con te ma con quei mammalucchi di Sun e OpenOffice.org  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *dark_knight wrote:*    *topper_harley wrote:*   Non è la prima volta che mi succede e avevo sempre risolto in questo modo. Purtroppo sembra non funzionare per openoffice   
> 
> La versione 2.0.3 di Openoffice richiede per la compilazione almeno un 1GB di memoria (RAM+swap) ed almeno 4,5 - 5 GB di spazio su disco... potrebbe avere a che fare con quell'errore ?  
> 
> Tu stai scherzando! Che vorrebbe dire che gli servono 4GB di disco?
> ...

 

ricordo che esite openoffice-bin.

ciao

----------

## topper_harley

Ho 512 mb di ram e 1,2 Gb di swap. Spazio disponibile nella partizione ce n'è quasi 10 Gb. Inoltre all'inizio dell'emerge c'è un controllo automatico che mi dice che rispetto tutti i requisiti.

Per non sbagliare ho inserito inoltre 

```
CHECKREQS_ACTION="error"
```

nel make.conf.

Quindi se non rispettassi i requisiti dovrebbe uscire.

A parte il fatto che c'è openoffice-bin sono piuttosto preoccupato da questi errori e vorrei riuscire nella compilazione. Come già detto openoffice non è l'unico pacchetto che si blocca, ma è il primo che non sembra trovare soluzioni.

```
andrea@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-emission4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-emission4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/devel/env /usr/kde/devel/share/config /usr/kde/devel/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/ipl_ebuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvdr eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_it linguas_en userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

P.s. quando una compilazione si blocca non riesco nemmeno a fare "emerge --info" fino al riavvio del computer...

----------

## Scen

Questo problema lo riscontri da sempre (ovvero da quando hai installato Gentoo) o dopo l'aggiornamento di qualche pacchetto in particolare?

----------

## topper_harley

Il problema si è verificato la prima volta una decina di giorni fa. Non ricordo di aver fatto aggiornamenti particolari in quel periodo.

L'unica cosa (tra virgolette) "rischiosa", ma risale a una ventina di giorni fa, è stata una pulizia con udept. Tra l'altro non l'avevo nemmeno fatta in automatico ma, tra i pacchetti che mi dava per "rimuovibili", ho rimosso a mano solo quelli di cui ero abbastanza sicuro.

----------

## randomaze

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa (tra virgolette) "rischiosa", ma risale a una ventina di giorni fa, è stata una pulizia con udept. Tra l'altro non l'avevo nemmeno fatta in automatico ma, tra i pacchetti che mi dava per "rimuovibili", ho rimosso a mano solo quelli di cui ero abbastanza sicuro.

 

Tipo?

Edit: Non é che hai scoperto di avere installato n-mila versioni di automake e hai deciso di tenere solo l'ultima?

----------

## topper_harley

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Non é che hai scoperto di avere installato n-mila versioni di automake e hai deciso di tenere solo l'ultima?

 

```
andrea@localhost ~ $ automake --version

automake (GNU automake) 1.9.6

Written by Tom Tromey <tromey@redhat.com>.

Copyright 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
```

```
* sys-devel/automake 

     Available versions:  1.4_p6 1.5 1.6.3 1.7.9-r1 1.8.5-r3 1.9.6-r1 1.9.6-r2

     Installed:           1.4_p6 1.5 1.6.3 1.7.9-r1 1.8.5-r3 1.9.6-r2

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

     Description:         Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

```

Sembra ok, sbaglio?

----------

## randomaze

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Sembra ok, sbaglio?

 

Si... non so se dire bene (perché é ok) o male (perché nwel caso avremmo trovato la causa...)

----------

## topper_harley

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Sembra ok, sbaglio? 
> 
> Si... non so se dire bene (perché é ok) o male (perché nwel caso avremmo trovato la causa...)

 

```
localhost ~ # qcheck automake

Checking sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 ...

  * 135 out of 135 files are good

Checking sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 ...

  * 93 out of 93 files are good

Checking sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1 ...

  * 10 out of 10 files are good

Checking sys-devel/automake-1.5 ...

  * 104 out of 104 files are good

Checking sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 ...

  * 110 out of 110 files are good

Checking sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 ...

  * 105 out of 105 files are good

Checking sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 ...

  * 129 out of 129 files are good
```

----------

## nikko96

La causa potrebbe essere  la variabile MAKEOPTS non settata?

ciao

----------

## topper_harley

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> La causa potrebbe essere  la variabile MAKEOPTS non settata?
> 
> ciao

 

Ho provato a settarla così:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Eppure il problema si ripropone.

In questo momento sto facendo delle prove con irssi, che si blocca pure lui.

Sono entrato nella directory cd /var/tmp/portage/irssi-0.8.10-r3/work/irssi-0.8.10/ e ho provato a dare un "./configure" senza argomenti. Purtroppo senza successo, visto che resta tutto bloccato.

E' una situazione piuttosto sgradevole. Se non fosse che ho paura di stressare troppo il mio povero portatile, mi viene voglia di reinstallare tutto da zero.

----------

## Al79

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Eppure il problema si ripropone. ...snip...

 

ciao, 

se ti può essere di consolazione a volte è capitato anche a me...però col tempo si sono sempre risolti da soli (probabilmente avranno cambiato qualcosa). Per caso utilizzi un qualche sistema di compilazione in tmpfs? ...avevo letto che davano dei problemi....se non aggiornati.

ciao

----------

## topper_harley

 *Al79 wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Eppure il problema si ripropone. ...snip... 
> 
> Per caso utilizzi un qualche sistema di compilazione in tmpfs? ...avevo letto che davano dei problemi....se non aggiornati.
> 
> ciao

 

Si, uso bashrc-ng, ma le prove che ho fatto le ho fatte sia con il modulo tmpfs abilitato che con lo stesso disabilitato.

A dire il vero non ho mai disinstallato bashrc-ng, ho solo disabilitato il modulo con eselect.. Varrebbe la pena provare a unmergerlo?

----------

## fejfbo

Come ti hanno suggerito, tentar non nuoce   :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Come ti hanno suggerito, tentar non nuoce  

 

Purtroppo nulla da fare...

----------

## kueitao

Se non ho letto male, ad un certo punto hai scritto che la macchina sembra non rispondere più tanto che non riuscivi a fare un emerge --info fino al successivo riavvio... Però sembra che lo "shutdown -r now" o similari funzioni, dato che riesci ad operare un re-boot.

Mi fa pensare che in quei precisi momenti potresti essere a corto sia di RAM che di Swap. Mi sembra ancora più probabile perché invece riesci a compilare senza problemi con il sistema 'fresco' subito dopo il re-boot... 

Hai notato un degrado delle prestazioni che di solito inizia da qualche minuto prima del blocco compilazioni? Comunque per essere certi che il problema è questo devi eseguire "free", magari da un terminale diverso da quello dove stai compilando, per controllare il livello di utilizzo della memoria. In particolare dovresti controllare se il livello di utilizzo della Swap è prossimo o uguale al totale allocato. Se così fosse significherebbe che per l'uso che fai del computer la quantità di RAM + Swap è insufficiente e devi almeno aumentare quest'ultima.

(Invece è assolutamente normale e anche segno di efficiente gestione che la percentuale di uso della RAM si attesti attorno al 95%-98%).

L'esaurimento della memoria (RAM+Swap) dovrebbe di solito far terminare (e/o crashare per esaurimento stack) la compilazione ma non è sempre così e dipende da come l'applicazione è stata programmata (intendo Portage, GCC e quant'altro in quel momento attivo) e quindi dai meccanismi di allocazione risorse utilizzati. Il fatto è che l'applicazione potrebbe semplicemente mettersi in attesa che qualche altro processo finisca, restituendo la memoria utilizzata al kernel.  

In sintesi, la prossima volta che ti accade la stessa cosa, controlla l'output di "free" e facci sapere, please.

Buon lavoro.

fabio

PS.: Sono abbastanza sicuro che, al contrario di quanto qualcuno ha scritto, la compilazione di OpenOffice-2.x con /var/tmp/portage in tmpfs necessiti un po' più dei tuoi 512MB + 1GB (soprattutto se al contempo hai molti programmi aperti).

----------

## topper_harley

 *Quote:*   

> Se non ho letto male, ad un certo punto hai scritto che la macchina sembra non rispondere più tanto che non riuscivi a fare un emerge --info fino al successivo riavvio... Però sembra che lo "shutdown -r now" o similari funzioni, dato che riesci ad operare un re-boot. 

 

A dire il vero hai proprio letto male   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Nel senso che la macchina non ha nessun problema, le risorse sono tutte libere, come anche ram e swap. Ovvero la macchina continua a funzionare regolarmente, si blocca solo il ./configure...

Ho tenuto costantemente monitorate le risorse della mia macchina e ti assicuro che il problema non è quello. A parte il fatto che una sessione di fvwm senza nulla di aperto che non il terminale non è di certo avida di risorse, ho provato a fare l'emerge con la macchina avviata solo in testuale, stoppando tutti i servizi che non mi servivano (script di iptables, alsa, ssh ecc.) e il problem è tale e quale...

----------

## randomaze

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> PS.: Sono abbastanza sicuro che, al contrario di quanto qualcuno ha scritto, la compilazione di OpenOffice-2.x con /var/tmp/portage in tmpfs necessiti un po' più dei tuoi 512MB + 1GB (soprattutto se al contempo hai molti programmi aperti).

 

Mi sembra che l'1.x volesse piú di 4G. Anche pensando che le richieste siano diminute ho seri dubbi che le abbiano ridotte a un quarto.

----------

## kueitao

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A dire il vero hai proprio letto male    
> 
> 

 

Ah, si. Ne sono convinto... Anche perché non avevo notato che stranamente il problema è sempre al "./configure"...

Che ne dici di provere a re-installare tutti i pacchetti che in qualche modo sono coinvolti da quella fase? Direi almeno autoconf e automake in tutte le versioni che al momento già hai (Elenca con "equery list auto").

fabio

----------

## topper_harley

Sto facendo un bell'

```
emerge -e automake automake-wrapper autoconf autoconf-wrapper
```

ed è la quarta volta che devo riavviare il pc perchè mi si impalla su un "configure".

Visto che sono 29 pacchetti da emergere adesso li sto emergendo a mano uno per uno. Speriamo che sia una soluzione....

----------

## topper_harley

UPDATE: 

Ho riemerso come consigliato tutti questi pacchetti:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -eav automake automake-wrapper autoconf autoconf-wrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r2  USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2  USE="X" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  USE="berkdb" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -build" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.60  USE="-emacs" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ma non è servito a nulla.

Non so più dove sbattere la testa!!

----------

## Scen

Azz.... qui ci vorrebbe Sherlock Holmes  :Rolling Eyes: 

Prova ad eseguire un'installazione da zero in un ambiente chroot (quindi non occorre reinstallare nulla, ti occorre solo un pò di spazio libero per poter effettuare il test), e vedi se il problema si ripresenta (per capire se il problema risiede nell'attuale software della tua installazione, oppure è un problema hardware... magari RAM/CPU che fa gli scherzi!)

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> oppure è un problema hardware... magari RAM/CPU che fa gli scherzi!)

 

Dato che il problema é sempre nello stesso punto escluderei questa ipotesi.

Un test che si potrebbe fare é quello di provare a ripercorrere gli stessi passi a mano (quindi senza emerge ma compattare il tarball e poi avviare il ./configure). Magari con due utenti diversi (root e un generico non-root)

----------

## topper_harley

Purtroppo, dopo una nontte insonne ho scoperto la causa del problema.

Dico purtroppo perchè adessso le cose si complicano molto di più...

Mi spiego meglio. Facendo un'indagine sui log e sulle modifiche mi sono accorto che il problema è cominciato da quando ho compilato il kernel assegnando un dsdt statico, in quanto il mio è terribilmente rotto.

Ho compilato un kernel senza il supporto al dsdt statico, e ho provato a emergere OOo. Incredibile ma vero l'installazione andava avanti. Purtroppo però, senza i fix al dsdt la ventola non funziona e, pur tenendo la frequenza cpu al minimo dopo qualche ora il bios ha deciso di spegnere la macchina che stava friggendo.

C'è da dire che tutta l'installazione di gentoo l'avevo fatta senza ventola, che tra l'altro non funziona con nessuna altra distro e nessun altro kernel, prendendo alcuni accorgimenti.

Adesso che però sono riuscito a farla funzionare non voglio tornare indietro...

L'howto che ho seguito per fissare il dsdt è questo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

In realtà ho preso un dsdt dai questi repo http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php, in quanto non ero in grado di risolvere il  problema che aveva il mio.

```
localhost dsdt # iasl -tc dsdt.dsl 

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060512 [Jul 24 2006]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl     1: ACPID)

Error    4094 -    ^ syntax error, unexpected PARSEOP_NAMESEG, expecting PARSEOP_DEFINITIONBLOCK

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 6952 lines, 245742 bytes, 0 keywords

Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 0 Optimizations
```

La mia macchina è un Toshiba Satellite M40-141 che, a quanto ho avuto modo di scoprire non ha un BIOS Toshiba bensi Phoenix, ed è, in quanto hardware molto più simile al Tecra S1 che ai Toshiba Satellite.

Mi rendo conto che la discussione sta andando OT, quindi chiedo ai mod se è il caso di aprire un altro 3D o di continuare su questo.

GRAZIE!

----------

## Scen

IMHO metti [RISOLTO] al topic, in quanto la causa del problema è saltata fuori!

Eventualmente parti con una nuova discussione per il problema ventola, o vedi se ne trovi qualcuna già iniziata!  :Cool: 

----------

## topper_harley

Chi volesse darmi una mano può seguire la discussione qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3499271.html#3499271

Grazie a tutti

----------

## lavish

Hai fatto benissimo ad aprire un nuovo thread e lasciare la motivazione qui   :Surprised: 

In bocca al lupo per il tuo problema

----------

